# Router Table Height



## Jambe (Dec 1, 2012)

What would you consider to be the best router table height for a 5'-10" user?

...30", 32", or 36"?


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/7872-height-router-table.html


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Jambe said:


> What would you consider to be the best router table height for a 5'-10" user?
> 
> ...30", 32", or 36"?


Doug, That has been talked about on here a number of time. If I remember right, you want it to be just below elbow hight. I don't have a router table yet, but I have a shaper set up for router bits. And it's 38 inches and that works good for me. I'm 5'8". I'm sure you will get a lot of response on this question. There are a lot of Awesome craftsmen on here.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

3-5" below your elbow will be the most comfortable to work with.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good topic!!

Looks like I have some mods to make to my new Grizzly router table. It stands at 34", my table saw at 37" and the radial arm saw at 38" - and I'm at 76" (6'4") tall. I've only 'played' with that new table so far, but couldn't really put my finger on what was wrong, but it just didn't 'feel right'. Sooooooo - got to put on the thinking cap as to how I need to raise the top.


----------



## Mengtian (Nov 27, 2012)

All my tabels are 34 inches tall. keeps it simple and I can move things around to make bigger tables if needed temporarily.....I am 5'6"


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

One thought that Dave's comments brought to mind, it would beneficial if the table saw and the router table were the same height. That way, either could act as an infeed or outfeed table for the other.

Edit: Joe got in while I was typing. Guess I need to type faster.

Further Edit: The idea that Joe and I propose appears on the cover story in ShopNotes Volume 21 Issue 126, called "Multifunction Storage Cart System". 


Cassandra


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That is useful for some people Cassandra but router tables usually need to be higher than table saws because of the way we work on them.

Dave, you will be much more comfortable raising your router table. 38 - 40" will be very comfortable for you... I know. I am also 6'4" as shown in this Sawdust Saturday photo with Neil, (Oldnewbie) Brian (BrianS) and Mike. (AxlMyk)


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll most likely bring the router table to the TS height - . I haven't looked yet, but may add the 3" between the stand and the table top - but have figure how - but just guessing, it will probably be an angle iron and plywood assembly, welded and bolted to maintain the strength and integrity of the stand.

Mike - I'll 'build' my fix for easy adjustment if the 37" is still wrong. I'm used to the TS height, as even the new base cabinet only raises it an inch so not noticeable. (Oh and us bigger folks have different problems then the average height guy - in my case, more dings on my head then I like to think about from low overheads)


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

IC31 said:


> I'll most likely bring the router table to the TS height - . I haven't looked yet, but may add the 3" between the stand and the table top - but have figure how - but just guessing, it will probably be an angle iron and plywood assembly, welded and bolted to maintain the strength and integrity of the stand.
> 
> 
> Instead of raising the table why not add wheels to the stand to bring it up. Harbor Freight has large caster that would do the trick.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

mgmine said:


> IC31 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll most likely bring the router table to the TS height - . I haven't looked yet, but may add the 3" between the stand and the table top - but have figure how - but just guessing, it will probably be an angle iron and plywood assembly, welded and bolted to maintain the strength and integrity of the stand.
> ...


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Mike said:


> That is useful for some people Cassandra but router tables usually need to be higher than table saws because of the way we work on them.
> 
> Dave, you will be much more comfortable raising your router table. 38 - 40" will be very comfortable for you... I know. I am also 6'4" as shown in this Sawdust Saturday photo with Neil, (Oldnewbie) Brian (BrianS) and Mike. (AxlMyk)


Hi Mike:

You're definitely a guy to look up to, right? 

Anyways, your comment on needing higher router tables is true. However, one can see in various magazines the design of "work stations" where someone has built the router table in the wing of a table saw. So, for some a higher router table is needed while for others the same height works. Different strokes for . . .

Cassandra


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

The "best" height is the one that fits YOU !

I have been working as a Safety Engineer for OVER 40 years. Based on "tons" of research, there is no correct answer. 

The best "rule-of-thumb" is 3-5 inches above or below your elbow joint.(See Mike's comment.) 

My answer is : the same height of the table saw, roller stand, out feed table. I have a Stanley Fat Max mobile stand that is the same height as my Festool MFT table, and now my Router Table. The router table its on the Stanley Fat Max.

Space is at a PREMIUM here (near San Francisco, CA.)

Yes it takes me a few minutes to set-up and take down.


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

I liked this video, may be that will answer the question. Height of Router tables best explained here 
Router Table Height.mpg - YouTube


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

neiltsubota said:


> The "best" height is the one that fits YOU !
> 
> I have been working as a Safety Engineer for OVER 40 years. Based on "tons" of research, there is no correct answer.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I'm 5'7", and the 'rule-of-thumb' isn't even close to what I prefer. Actually 
table is mounted on the second shelf down against the wall, so I can sit while using it. And I usually rest my forearms on the edge of the table. That is what works best for me. With my table saw (actually a bench saw on a shopmade stand) the top is higher than the 'rules-of-thumb' call for, according to them I should be a minimum of 6" taller. But that's what feels comfortable, and safe, with me.


----------



## Jambe (Dec 1, 2012)

I measured my table saw. It is 34 1/2" high so maybe that would be a good height for the router table.

I'm building a SCMS recessed table first that will be 30 3/4" high.


----------



## jeff.fredrick (May 20, 2010)

My table is exactly at the height of my wrists and I experimented a fair bit when starting out a couple of years ago. My club's tables are higher and are better for demonstation purposes but not for actual work.

I seem to have better contol over the workpiece when I am directly over it and able to exert more weight if necessary.

Best regards Jeff


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Speaking for the older folks - we need to have our eyes closer to the work - something to keep in mind also.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This is the first table I built. I was just about done sealing the finish on the edges of the top when my friend Frank bought it from me. Frank had difficulty standing so I put it on the short steel stand, this way he could sit at it in an old office swivel chair. The table height was 28" and perfect for Frank. What ever works best for you.


----------

